# In Wall Thoughts...



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Could anyone give me some input or background on either system here.....
Bass will be handled by an SVS PB12-Plus... I was thinking about this for a bedroom system.
Both are closed back systems


Niles
for the front 3 IW2650LCR , and the IW650FX for the side surrounds..
FR is 70Hz To 20kHz +/-3dB 

Or

Atlantic Tech.

IWCB-626 all the way around... FR 54Hz – 20kHz ±3dB
http://www.atlantictechnology.com/default.asp?NodeId=67

I'm leaning towards the Atlantic Tech's based on FR and crossover abilities...
But maybe someone else has some thoughts on this...
2 way(AT) system vs 3 way(Niles)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is one thing I don't read much about... in-wall speakers. Not sure why, but despite there being a host of advertising for them, I don't see much discussion about them.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

You may want to double check the "Niles" link, as you have the product name instead of the website as your hyper link.

I looked into getting the in wall speakers for quite sometime and read a lot of reviews. I was looking to use them as my rear surround speakers, but in the end decided against them. There's not too many people around that I could find that actually had them. Instead, I had to read reviews online and make my own judgment from there.

A couple of questions:

What type of budget are you working with?
What are your expectations from the speakers?
How big is your room?
Speaker limitations (size, wall penetration/excursion, etc.)?

I only looked at a handful of in-wall speakers and found that the Axiom "W" series were very easy and straight-forward to install.

You may have to do what I did and make your judgment based off of reviews on the internet.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Alex... & Sonnie, thanks... fixed that link... :innocent:

First off... I know that Inwalls aren't the most popular, and are a compromise but I was shooting for as good a quality as I can...
My budget is about $3K... and these are for my bedroom about 1700^3, and Im looking for something in the descent SQ to watch movies and listen to music in bed, and have tunes on that side of the house kind of scenario...

My walls are 2x4 depth... 

I know what the retail prices of those speakers are, but my buddy is shooting me a good deal.. but I can't really audition them, the guy is 2 hours away... and I don't even think he has them setup... 

Just hoping to find someone that had heard either of the speakers in question here.
I had also looked at Triad, but they are more money then I wanted to spend here.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We sell the Niles and I found that for less money I could get about the same sound with the MTX speakers. I really liked the B&Ws but didn't want to spend the $$.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I went with Niles because they are known for in-wall speakers and I wanted a speaker enclosure with in the wall. I have seven Niles Audio HD6 in-walls with the Niles speaker boxes in the stud cavity and they sound incredible. For the subs I went with two Velodyne DPS-10's. I think this is one great sounding room.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Forgot about this thread... I ended up not doing in-walls... I pre-ordered the SVS Mts-01's so I will see how they end up... 

Thanks for your thoughts and help, but the more I researched it, I would have to spend way more money on inwalls to get the enclosed back, and sound quality I was looking for... I'm really hoping the MTS's are worth the wait...


----------

